# Downhill mit Radon Swoop 7.0?



## Freeridemarv (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute hab da mal eine Frage und zwar wollt ich ma fragen ob denn das Swoop 7.0 Downhilltauglich ist sprich ob man mit den swoop mal so von einem 2-3m Drop springen kann? 2. Frage wenn ichr die Wahl hättet zwischen dem Swoop und dem Canyon torque frx playzone welches würdet ihr nehmen und warum? Ich möchte gern auch ma Berg auf fahren(keine extremen uphills) aber es sollte auch eine gute Bergabperformence bieten....Danke im vorraus


----------



## dirtydevil1 (3. Juni 2013)

die 2 bikes sind eigentlich schon recht unterschiedlich, da das frx ein echter freerider ist und bergauf absolut keinen Spaß macht was du auch an der Geometrie erkennst schließlich ist der selbe Rahmen auch beim Downhiller verbaut (soweit ich weiß). 

Bergauf ist das Swoop ganz ordentlich zu fahren, nur bergab wird es dir nicht so viel Freude bereiten wie das FRX da die Geometrie einfach komplett anders ist auch wenn es vom Federweg ziemlich gleich ist aber Federweg ist nun mal nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juni 2013)

Kann mich dem Teufel nur anschließen.

Das Torque geht gewichtsmäßig erst bei knapp 17kg los, was bergauf schon recht happig ist. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, da ich ein UMF Freddy (Freerider) habe welches in der gleichen Liga spielt. Klar kannst Du damit auch ne Tour fahren und auch mal bergauf, aber das geht dann ordentlich in die Beine, ist durch die Sitzposition ungewohnt anstrengend und macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß. 

Für den Bikepark- und Downhilleinsatz nimm das Torque. Wenn es Dein einziges Bike werden soll und/oder Du auch Touren und bergauf fahren willst, nimm das Swoop.

Ein Vergleich der Ausstattung ist hinfällig, da sich die Bikes grundlegend zu stark unterscheiden. 



grüße
Robby


----------



## Freeridemarv (4. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Antworten aber werd dann wohl zum Canyon tendieren -_-.
War gestern beim Radon Händler und hab ma probesitzen gemacht und dann hab ich gemerkt das ich verdammt nochma zu schwer für das Swoop bin...100Kg wiege ich und der Radonhändler meinte das sei kein Problem müssen halt neue Federn rein für 200 takken. Is mir doch ganz schön happig und Canyon bietet ja das Optitune an deswegen eher Canyon....leider. Ja ich könnte abnehemen..ich versuchs ma ^^


----------



## snkrbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Freeridemarv schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten aber werd dann wohl zum Canyon tendieren -_-.
> War gestern beim Radon HÃ¤ndler und hab ma probesitzen gemacht und dann hab ich gemerkt das ich verdammt nochma zu schwer fÃ¼r das Swoop bin...100Kg wiege ich und der RadonhÃ¤ndler meinte das sei kein Problem mÃ¼ssen halt neue Federn rein fÃ¼r 200 takken. Is mir doch ganz schÃ¶n happig und Canyon bietet ja das Optitune an deswegen eher Canyon....leider. Ja ich kÃ¶nnte abnehemen..ich versuchs ma ^^


 
Da wird's dir beim FRX aber nicht anders gehen. Bei der Boxxer muÃt du auf die schwarze Feder via Optitune (kostet glaub auch knapp 50â¬ Aufpreis) wechseln und fÃ¼r den hinteren DÃ¤mpfer solltest du auch die Feder tauschen und die kostet auch ca. 50â¬ plus Einbau. Die Feder fÃ¼rn VAN hat Canyon nicht mal zum Tausch angeboten und auf meine Nachfrage welche ich denn fahren "sollte" war ein Schulterzucken die Antwort.


----------



## Freeridemarv (22. Juni 2013)

naja hab dannbdoch das canyon bestellt...aber das torque ex gapstar...is mit luftdämfer/gabel und der geht bis 120kg...und außerdem wiege ich immerhin schon etwas weniger


----------



## konamatze (23. Juni 2013)

Freeridemarv schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten aber werd dann wohl zum Canyon tendieren -_-.
> War gestern beim Radon Händler und hab ma probesitzen gemacht und dann hab ich gemerkt das ich verdammt nochma zu schwer für das Swoop bin...100Kg wiege ich und der Radonhändler meinte das sei kein Problem müssen halt neue Federn rein für 200 takken. Is mir doch ganz schön happig und Canyon bietet ja das Optitune an deswegen eher Canyon....leider. Ja ich könnte abnehemen..ich versuchs ma ^^



aber wenn du abnimmst...brauchst du ja wieder ein neues Bike

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Freeridemarv (23. Juni 2013)

Nö  dann lass ich luft vom dämpfer


----------

